# Bucks Trade...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Heat Get:
Glenn Robinson
13th Pick

Bucks Get:
Brian Grant
10th Pick

Bucks Lineup:
C-Brian Grant
PF-Amare Stoudemire
SF-Tim Thomas
SG-Ray Allen
PG-Sam Cassell


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

:sigh: i hope they dont trade big dog, I mean he been with the bucks since he started playin get rid of Ervin or Joel.. both of em really.. but keep the line up they have


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

u wont get Stoudemire....cuz he got pick 9th!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*SWEET*

That would be an amzing lineup but prolly not smart! Bringing in two new starters wouldn't be good for chemistry. If we did make it we would make the playoffs but it needs to happen soon so we can have training camp to build some chemistry.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, how would you get Stoudmaire and he plays for the Suns. If u trade for the 10th pick then that C.Butler and the Heat would never do that. I say trade Big Dog and Mason for Mourning and Kendall Gill....


----------

